# The Year of The Yao



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Just saw this ad on the Rocket's website. Looks like they made a movie on Yao.:laugh: 

http://www.yearoftheyao.com/trailer/index.html

Looks interesting. I love documentary films, going to see it for sure.
What about you guys? How many of you are going to see this one?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Interesting indeed. If it comes down to Australia I'll take a peek at it.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Local moviegoers give Yao movie a thumbs up*

*By ANNE MARIE KILDAY*
*Copyright 2005 Houston Chronicle* 





The sport has been used as a metaphor for love, ballet and the triumph of the human spirit. <!-- DART AdSpace 300x250 Stories --><!-- div style="float:right; width: 310px; margin-right: 0; margin-top:0px; margin-left:24px; margin-bottom:12px;" --><TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: 1px solid; FLOAT: right; MARGIN: 3px 0px 12px 24px; BORDER-LEFT: 1px solid; WIDTH: 310px; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px solid" align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>ADVERTISEMENT​

<IFRAME marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src="http://dart.chron.com/html.ng/site=thc&affiliate=hc&size=300x250&stpg=yes&rmedia=yes&posi=island1&seaque=no&seares=no&ssi=no&csec=features" frameBorder=0 width=300 scrolling=no height=250 BORDERCOLOR="#000000"><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.1"SRC="http://dart.chron.com/js.ng/Params.richmedia=yes&site=thc&affiliate=hc&size=300x250&stpg=yes&rmedia=yes&posi=island1&seaque=no&seares=no&ssi=no&csec=features"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT><AHREF="http://dart.chron.com/click.ng/Params.richmedia=yes&site=thc&affiliate=hc&size=300x250&stpg=yes&rmedia=yes&posi=island1&seaque=no&seares=no&ssi=no&csec=features"><IMGSRC="http://dart.chron.com/image.ng/Params.richmedia=yes&site=thc&affiliate=hc&size=300x250&stpg=yes&rmedia=yes&posi=island1&seaque=no&seares=no&ssi=no&csec=features"height=250 width=300 border=0 ></NOSCRIPT></IFRAME>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /div --><!-- /DART AdSpace --><!-- 
-->

Now, the story of Yao Ming's rookie year with the Houston Rockets has become a movie about world cooperation. Through basketball. 

Moviegoers who saw "The Year of the Yao" on opening day at area theaters Friday almost universally gave it two thumbs up. 

But they all, admittedly, are nuts about basketball. 

Even at 7'6'', Yao has come to show that basketball is a sport played with the strength of the legs and the tips of the fingers, with quick turns and pirouettes, in the universal language known as "nothing but net." 

Mara Blinachich, 24, who hasn't missed a Rockets game in years, said she "just had to be here" at the Angelika Film Center when the film opened. 

"Like lot of fans, I had my doubts about Yao when he first got here...Of course, he's become a real team leader now," Blinachich said. "The move is also very emotional." 

Friday was proclaimed "The Year of the Yao Day" in Houston by Mayor Bill White. 

Councilmember Adrian Garcia presented that proclamation to Yao's interpreter and friend, Colin Pine, whose relationship with the towering center is the heart of the movie. 

Jeromie Sequitin, caught the first screening of the movie after classes at Strake Jesuit High School. 

"I thought it was a really good movie. It really is a lot about friendship," Sequitin said. "But it was the basketball that I liked. That was really exciting." 

As Yao's friendship with Pine blossomed during that tough rookie year, the Chinese superstar found his footing on the hardwoods of the National Basketball Association. 

Rosa Guerrero said that part of the movie "moved me to tears." 

Dolores Dunham viewed the movie with family members who also are Rockets fans. 

"Basketball is such a great sport, but that man had to, not only get the basket in there, but the hopes of his parents, the hopes of his school, and the hopes of China," Dunham said. "It was almost too much pressure." 

Fayver Finke said the battle between Yao and former Los Angeles Laker Shaquille O'Neal also spotlighted the cultural journey from China to the tough world of professional sports in America. 

"That whole sequence demonstrates the battle of the Rockets rookie joining the NBA," Finke said. Yao, meanwhile, wasn't working Friday night, as the Rockets had the night off. The Houston premiere is taking place two weeks ahead of the rest of the nation.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It looks kind of corny. I'm not going to see it.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I watched it last night, I was very impressed by it, also I never really realized how popular Yao is untill I watched the movie. Id give it an 8 out of 10.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

havent seen the movie, but i doubt that ill be "impressed" by it.


----------

